# bird deaths



## turbo614jr (Jun 22, 2016)

so today i found a bird on the ground in my backyard it was sad to look at it the wing had been injured [baby bird] so i played with it and later on in the day i knew it was going to die because of the foxes we get at night so i put it out of its misery i took a shovel and chopped the head off then i told my parents i feel sick and my parents are disgusted at me is there something wrong with me did i do the right thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2016)

rowning


----------



## loret (Jan 18, 2017)

hi i dont know you peeps bup how are you all? i need advise my dad have some goulian finshes zebras and dimond duves and comen quail each and every day we find 1 dead bird what can it be we had 7 quail babys and 2 of them was chewd on by someting we do think of rodents but now big birds die but no injuries so can someone help me with some awnswers please

kind regaurds loret


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi Loret , you need to start your own thread for advice on your birds , posting on these old threads won't be very helpful to you
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## loret (Jan 18, 2017)

thank you


----------

